# Apresentação



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 17:35)

Olá Amigos,

Foi com muito gosto que encontrei este forum o qual acho bastante interessante.

Cumprimentos para todos
Santos


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2006 às 18:10)

Bemvindo Santos


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2006 às 18:38)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Bemvindo Santos


Obrigado pela recepção.
Abraço
Santos


----------



## Carlos Dias (30 Jan 2006 às 18:54)

*Apresentaçãoo*

*Olá pessoal, não sabia que existia um topico sobre meteorologia aqui em Portugal, fico muito feliz e espero colaborar aqui com vocês amantes da meteorologia.

Moro no Brasil, em *Praia Grande* ( 230 mil ha ), que fica a 18 km de Santos e 75 km de São Paulo.

Sou casado, tenho 3 filhos e tenho 38 anos.

Minha descendencia é de Bragança/Macedo de Cavaleiros e Roma e Napoli.

Gosto do frio, da neve, da pasta italiana, dos pasteis de Tentugal, do Liedson e do Maritimo.....

Estive em Coimbra em Out / 95, quem sabe eu volto...

abraço a todos........*


----------



## GranNevada (30 Jan 2006 às 19:07)

Bem-vindo


----------

